# The Effectiveness of Hypnotherapy in the Management of Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The Effectiveness of Hypnotherapy in the Management of Irritable Bowel SyndromeS. Wilson; T. Maddison; L. Roberts; S. Greenfield; S. Singh Aliment Pharmacol Ther. 2006;24(5):769-780. Â©2006 Blackwell PublishingPosted 10/03/2006Summary and IntroductionSummaryAim: To systematically review the literature evaluating hypnotherapy in the management of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS).Methods: Electronic databases were searched (Cochrane Library, Medline, CINAHL, AMED, Embase, PsycINFO, CISCOM, TRIP and the Social Science Citation index), bibliographic references scanned and main authors contacted. No restrictions were placed on language or publication year. Eligible studies involved adults with IBS using single-component hypnotherapy. All studies, except single case or expert opinion, were sought and all patient-related outcomes eligible.Results: Out of 299 unique references identified, 20 studies (18 trials of which four were randomized, two controlled and 12 uncontrolled) and two case series were eligible. These tended to demonstrate hypnotherapy as being effective in the management of IBS. Numbers of patients included were small. Only one trial scored more than four out of eight on internal validity.Conclusion: The published evidence suggests that hypnotherapy is effective in the management of IBS. Over half of the trials (10 of 18) indicated a significant benefit. A randomized placebo-controlled trial of high internal validity is necessary to establish the effectiveness of hypnotherapy in the management of IBS. Until such a trial is undertaken, this form of treatment should be restricted to specialist centres caring for the more severe forms of the disorder.http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/543563?src=mpAliment Pharmacol Ther. 2006;24(5):769-780. Â©2006 Blackwell Publishing


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

In the actual article they call HT an alternative therapy. HT is a Complementary therapy and even more precisely integrative medicine.There is a big difference."Are complementary medicine and alternative medicine different from each other?Yes, they are different. Complementary medicine is used together with conventional medicine. An example of a complementary therapy is using aromatherapy to help lessen a patient's discomfort following surgery. Alternative medicine is used in place of conventional medicine. An example of an alternative therapy is using a special diet to treat cancer instead of undergoing surgery, radiation, or chemotherapy that has been recommended by a conventional doctor. ""What is integrative medicine?Integrative medicine, as defined by NCCAM, combines mainstream medical therapies and CAM therapies for which there is some high-quality scientific evidence of safety and effectiveness." http://nccam.nih.gov/health/whatiscam/This is a safe an effective treatment for IBS.Interesting they did not seek "expert opinion."Its even used in children.As well as recommended by the Rome experts for IBS.It just makes it sound like only when they are very Severe IBS should we use this, like its dangerous or something? I think it has to do more with costs.


----------

